# Still not sure what exactly to put



## haastyle (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi,
I am trying to figure out what to put on the label. I've read all over the forums, but i am slightly still confused. I have the country of origin, then if i am getting them screen printed, do I need to put decorated in the USA? Also for the do not iron part, can i put something like: Do not iron on decoration?? The RN should be my RN # not the RN from the actual manufacturer of the shirt?

Here is a sample of what I've got, i just want to get it correct before i add my information

Thanks a ton guys!

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa140/Haastyle/label.jpg


----------



## haastyle (Feb 28, 2008)

One more question, not sure if you guys can answer this. Labels for hats, do you have any idea what i need to put?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

haastyle said:


> One more question, not sure if you guys can answer this. Labels for hats, do you have any idea what i need to put?


Check this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t19247.html


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

haastyle said:


> Hi,
> I am trying to figure out what to put on the label. I've read all over the forums, but i am slightly still confused. I have the country of origin, then if i am getting them screen printed, do I need to put decorated in the USA? Also for the do not iron part, can i put something like: Do not iron on decoration?? The RN should be my RN # not the RN from the actual manufacturer of the shirt?
> 
> Here is a sample of what I've got, i just want to get it correct before i add my information
> ...


No, you don't have to put where it was decorated. Only the country of origin (manufactured)

You don't need your own RN number. But if you have one, you can put yours there instead of the original one.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

haastyle said:


> if i am getting them screen printed, do I need to put decorated in the USA?


No, you don't need to, but you can if you want.



haastyle said:


> Also for the do not iron part, can i put something like: Do not iron on decoration??


Yes.



haastyle said:


> The RN should be my RN # not the RN from the actual manufacturer of the shirt?


Either.



haastyle said:


> One more question, not sure if you guys can answer this. Labels for hats, do you have any idea what i need to put?


Same as other textiles (i.e. t-shirts).


----------

